# air rifle for field and plinking



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello,

I just want to say first, that I know not everyone likes guns and that is fine everyone has there own opinion on the matter. But this is a post about if anyone out there enjoys it as a sport for target practice at proper shooting ranges across the country.

I have an old Gamo .22 springer (and I mean old, it was my dad's gun and we used it for years in the garden when I was younger) It is in great condition, but I feel like I should just keep it and not use it as it was my dad's and keep it more as a memory of the times we spent shooting targets in the back garden.

Now I am looking at getting back into air rifle ranges as a hobby and feel like I want to buy a new air rifle, does anyone do this and any recommend an air rifle, I an thinking of going to a .177 and still keep it as a springer, I know there is gas, but from what I have read some still love a good old fashion springer coil rather than a gas as they feel more of a connection. Range local to me run from 10-200 yards field targets, plinking is 10-70 yards.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Use to shoot in the back garden and the yard, when I lived on the continent.

Had Weinrauch how(free style, similar to the HW57) what is more of the carbine gun type.

I loved that gun, spend hours improving my shooting.

And had a crossman for the club to shoot on the shooting range) 

Advise don’t shoot at old car tyres, the bullet comes back and hit you in the face, don’t ask how I know. 

We had a small Flobert type of gun for shooting rats, this is a small caliber fire arm, and was legal for farmers to have without any license.
Was only effective 20-30 yards.

By the way, I hate weapons for no reason, why would anybody want an assault riffle in the house, what are you going to do with it.
A sports gun, when used correctly is a nice hobby, however the law takes a lot of fun away, if you want the armed police on your door, just walk with a riffle through your back garden.

Did a lot shooting in the army, pistol (FN 9 mm) sniper riffle (1946 Lee-Enfield, FAL 7.62 mm) machine pistol (Uzi 9 mm ) and anti tank (Carl Gustav 84mm) 
Loved it, the cleaning not so much, but loved being on the shooting range)


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I had a Theoben Grand Prix back in the 90s. That wasn’t spring but had a gas ram. You still ****ed it like a spring but you didn’t get the total lack of recoil that you get with co2. It was a joy to shoot and consistently accurate. Mine was a .177 which gives a flatter trajectory. If you can find one of those that would likely suit. 👌


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Car tyre :lol:

Weinrauch are a solid make and get good reviews and regarded as top quality.

It was one of the makes that was on the list

Weinrauch
AirArms
BSA
Gamo

I am going to a shop in person to get a feel and advise on everything in regards to all the law making sure everything on point.

I spent my childhood around air rifle and shotguns (as my dad held a licence) police visits every year checking safe and locks. I just lost touch with everything and not picked one up for about 10 years so it was something I wanted to get back into. With things moving on so much, good to get others opinions if they do it.

To right about Assault rifles, just why!!



Caledoniandream said:


> Use to shoot in the back garden and the yard, when I lived on the continent.
> 
> Had Weinrauch how(free style, similar to the HW57) what is more of the carbine gun type.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

GeeWhizRS said:


> I had a Theoben Grand Prix back in the 90s. That wasn't spring but had a gas ram. You still ****ed it like a spring but you didn't get the total lack of recoil that you get with co2. It was a joy to shoot and consistently accurate. Mine was a .177 which gives a flatter trajectory. If you can find one of those that would likely suit. 👌


:thumb: Cheers 
Gas ram is one of the options, Theoben come up alot from the old boy shooters!!! and they try the newer CO2 and they seem to go back to the springer coil and ram. They say the CO2 don't have the character or feel discounted a little from it and reach for the other.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Mad Ad said:


> :thumb: Cheers
> Gas ram is one of the options, Theoben come up alot from the old boy shooters!!! and they try the newer CO2 and they seem to go back to the springer coil and ram. They say the CO2 don't have the character or feel discounted a little from it and reach for the other.


My father used to have a Titan Mohawk, which you compressed air with a side lever. That had zero recoil and you only got a click when you fired it. It felt weird. It was accurate as hell though.


----------



## ben16v (May 13, 2011)

air arms tx200, walther lgu, hw30k if you want a gun that a female or kid could use easily,


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

A memory from the past, Diana air rifles, well meda German quality and many Olympic and world champions use them.

https://solware.co.uk/diana-rifles


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

I've got an Umarex AirMAgnum 850 converted to a tank and line rather than an 88g cartridge. 8 shot magazine, bolt action and ridiculously accurate - swmbo can robin hood the pellets from 40 yards.


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

This

Weinrauch, used to shoot with a target rifle at a club, cant find anything similar to the one i had, i suppose the hw98 is the closest but havent things moved on in 35 yrs the one i had was much simpler but very much a target rifle.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Caledoniandream said:


> A memory from the past, Diana air rifles, well meda German quality and many Olympic and world champions use them.
> 
> https://solware.co.uk/diana-rifles


Funny you pick that company because they are 15 mins from where I am and it was my option to go that shop. I popped in the other week and the guy I spoke to was helpful. they also have a a zeroing range on site to get the sights setup perfectly.



Mac- said:


> I've got an Umarex AirMAgnum 850 converted to a tank and line rather than an 88g cartridge. 8 shot magazine, bolt action and ridiculously accurate - swmbo can robin hood the pellets from 40 yards.


Cheers, will take alook



Gas head said:


> This
> 
> Weinrauch, used to shoot with a target rifle at a club, cant find anything similar to the one i had, i suppose the hw98 is the closest but havent things moved on in 35 yrs the one i had was much simpler but very much a target rifle.


I had a look at the HW98 and it does look to be a contender for sure.

Unfortunately I was going to go the weekend but work got in the way and just couldn't get to Solware within the time to have a good look and get something sorted. Hoping to go this week now as have a little more time.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

pick up this today, very pleased with it, A Weihrauch 97kt .177 springer and a 3 12 50 Mil Dot IR scope attached


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice quality piece of kit there, looks and knowing Weinrauch you will have an accurate piece of equipment for years to come. 
Enjoy. 

By the way .177 is the most accurate caliber for his type of weapon.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Caledoniandream said:


> Nice quality piece of kit there, looks and knowing Weinrauch you will have an accurate piece of equipment for years to come.
> Enjoy.
> 
> By the way .177 is the most accurate caliber for his type of weapon.


Let the fun begin! With this one. Plenty of tuning kits for these. Lots to learn first, want to keep it standard and see how things go. Solware were good, guys know there stuff. Advice and products spot on. Did a deal and got to fire off a few rounds at there range. Zero the scope and put it on the chronograph to see the power out put, came to 11.4lbs.

I went in thinking I was going for the standard wood stock and the KT came in with the pistol grip and stainless steel barrel. normally the black stock with the blued barrel. Had a go with standard stock and then the pistol grip firing one and then the other just made my mind up straight off the bat! so did a deal with it. Case, scope, pellets. Guy knew his stuff, what pellets work well, how to get more out of it from pellet choice.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

It is nice buying from people who know what they talk about, not just salesman crap.
If they give you the time, show you the options and explain how each works, standard is a good start, it’s easy to get tuning kits after. 
Hope you get a lot of pleasure out of it, enjoy.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Caledoniandream said:


> It is nice buying from people who know what they talk about, not just salesman crap.
> If they give you the time, show you the options and explain how each works, standard is a good start, it's easy to get tuning kits after.
> Hope you get a lot of pleasure out of it, enjoy.


Cheers.

Hoping to get out next weekend down to the local range to try it out properly. Not had time this weekend, been working and watching the very wet and good British superbikes at donington!

Need to pick up a gun vice for working on it properly but for now spend the time getting used to it and putting some pellets down the range (need to put a good 1000 pellets to get bedded in)


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Second time at the range the weekend. Really enjoying the new hobby. I will be adding a new addition to the 97 and that will be a hw100T to it. That is coming this weekend, I could not pass up the buy, guy owned it for a year hardly fired it and gave me a GREAT deal on the whole kit, gun, scope, filling bottle. The 97 will be going for a tune up end of the year just really to give a once over by a pro and a good clean up, this will also be good to feel the difference, tune will get burrs removed and polished with custom top hat and spring guide, piston seal mods and trigger work.

Anyway here is Saturday morning, 35 yards out.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Not knowing anything about these things but all hits slightly right. Is your sights setup correctly? Are you pulling the rifle when you squeeze the trigger?


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Not knowing anything about these things but all hits slightly right. Is your sights setup correctly? Are you pulling the rifle when you squeeze the trigger?


Thats true! Still working on adjustments, I think I am pulling to the right on the trigger as you have the recoil and before the pellet leaving the barrel it probably pulling as I am right handed I tend to pull. trying to stead breathing, gently squeeze the trigger and control movement!!

I had wind in the factor Saturday which has been the first time experiencing!!! All a learning curve. lots to improve, but enjoying it the process.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Caledoniandream said:


> A memory from the past, Diana air rifles, well meda German quality and many Olympic and world champions use them.
> 
> https://solware.co.uk/diana-rifles


OT but I had a Diana .177 as a boy. Can't for the life of me recall what happened to it.

P


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

This has brought back some old memories, air guns used to be my thing way back in the day.

I had all sorts, Weihrauch Hw50, Hw97k, Hw90k. Theoben Rapid mk2, Air Arms s310, s200. Daystate Harrier (some special edition that was silver with a fancy stock), Ripley AR5, Gamo Stutzen (for appearance only but it was great), Webley Raider and a BSA Goldstar... Maybe more that I've forgotten about.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Added a HW100T to the 97k now. very different guns and both have there own way. Still like the springer as the feel is there and keeps you connected where as the 100 you do feel abit disconnected and the squeeze on the trigger and its gone, no recoil and very very little noise. But enjoying them both in there own way and have have been taking both to the range and shooting the same amount of shots, in fact a little more with the springer!! the 97 is going in for an advance tune (de-burr polishing, trigger assembly, custom, top hat, piston mod and piston seal) in a few weeks so will be without it but will be good to get it back and see the difference in the shots. Added an Airmax scope to the 100, I wasn't 100% on it at first but got a good deal with it, but once at the range it was very good and very pleased with it!! The 100 will be going for a tune after the 97 just so I have a rifle to shoot while the other is being worked on. That is having a full service, seals, regulator, lightweight cylinder and body fitted, making it lighter and more shot count per fill, hammer mech, loading assembly, exhaust valve, barrel and trigger assembly done. All this is being done as the gun itself is second hand and even tho it looked very well looked after I wanted to get it right up to scratch and leave nothing unturned.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

millns84 said:


> This has brought back some old memories, air guns used to be my thing way back in the day.
> 
> I had all sorts, Weihrauch Hw50, Hw97k, Hw90k. Theoben Rapid mk2, Air Arms s310, s200. Daystate Harrier (some special edition that was silver with a fancy stock), Ripley AR5, Gamo Stutzen (for appearance only but it was great), Webley Raider and a BSA Goldstar... Maybe more that I've forgotten about.


It is coming back, sales of air guns raised over the lock down by around 20% and guns and pellets are getting harder to get, stock levels are lower on some things.


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

I had a crossbow when i was a kid - bloody lethal thing! 

(in fact i still have it, just dont have a string for it any more)


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Picked up a new air rifle yesterday, it was abit of a surprise as I ordered it and was told there was a 6 week wait on the website, so couple of hours later got a message saying they have one in stock when would I like to collect and collect it!!


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Ive had air rifles (.22, .177) since I was a teenager, had a range at home then went shooting trees in the countryside. Had 2 BSAs, both lever action and as they're British made, I'd buy another. Never any issues with either.

Though Id like to shoot a Carl Gustav 84mm !!


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

I had a BSA as a younger man and wish I never sold it along with the Nikon Sterling sight... Cost a fortune to replace it now.

Am looking to buy again and was wondering about the compressed air/ gas models.. I have a compressor in the garage.. Could I charge the rifle myself?


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Trix said:


> I had a BSA as a younger man and wish I never sold it along with the Nikon Sterling sight... Cost a fortune to replace it now.
> 
> Am looking to buy again and was wondering about the compressed air/ gas models.. I have a compressor in the garage.. Could I charge the rifle myself?


You can use a compressor on a PCP but it has to be able to do 4500psi/300BAR to be able to charge these guns. Very high pressure! You can go and buy an air cylinder and get it filled up for about £5 a fill depending on what size bottle you buy (3, 7, 9 or 12litre bottles) I use a 9ltr carbon bottle and it lasts a good amount of time and fills (amount of fills will depend on what gun and what the fill pressure is and what you run it down too)

What are you looking at?


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Mad Ad said:


> You can use a compressor on a PCP but it has to be able to do 4500psi/300BAR to be able to charge these guns. Very high pressure! You can go and buy an air cylinder and get it filled up for about £5 a fill depending on what size bottle you buy (3, 7, 9 or 12litre bottles) I use a 9ltr carbon bottle and it lasts a good amount of time and fills (amount of fills will depend on what gun and what the fill pressure is and what you run it down too)
> 
> What are you looking at?


Thanks for your reply Mad Ad.. Just browsing at the moment and quite liked the thought of not cracking a barrel lol.. I'll check my compressor but doubt it will deliver those kinds of pressure.
Thanks again.. I may well get back to you.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Trix said:


> Thanks for your reply Mad Ad.. Just browsing at the moment and quite liked the thought of not cracking a barrel lol.. I'll check my compressor but doubt it will deliver those kinds of pressure.
> Thanks again.. I may well get back to you.


The new PCP are like precision surgical tools now, super accurate and zero recoil, aim and shoot as long as the scope has been zeroed you will be in striking zone! you can feel a little detached from them as there is no feeling between you and the rifle, where as the good old springers (break barrels) you feel connected to the rifle with recoil and it can keep you guessing at time!!

Its all good fun, I have not long got back into shooting over the last few months but I have learnt so much over that time and taken the time and done hours and hours of research in rifles, scopes, air cylinders and filling process and the list goes on, just like any hobby it can cost you a small fortune or you can do it on a budget (just like detailing!!)

I went from one just a couple of months ago and now own 3 rifles, madness but very addictive (just like detailing!!!)

I have the good old springer, a full length PCP rifle and a short style bullpup for field courses as it is so light and can walk round all day with it, where as the other two are really for bench rest due to the weight.


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

MAD AD,

Loving the Weihrauch rifles but then I should haha I run the sales dept for UK sales of them. I have a HW98 Laminate, HW100 KT Laminate and a HW100 Laminate. As ypu say completely addictive. If you ever want advice or to age a rifle drop me a PM


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Current Carbon 9 ltr fill tank, they are in there own way stunning to look and super light compared to a steel tank.


----------

